# Opinions on MusicalBasics?



## Chopinist (3 mo ago)

MusicalBasics is a YouTuber who creates "insane" remixes of classical music, changing most of the melody and usually making it far too dramatic. I dislike him quite a lot, I believe his way of "evolving" classical music to create a more "modern" touch to it ruins the soul of every piece. For example, he once used Canon in D to create a remix, but he made it so intense that I almost forgot that it was Canon in D anyways. This is just my opinion, I don't know what you guys think, but I believe that he is quite disgraceful to classical music and should just focus on making modern music himself.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

This one? It's not the Canon in D. It's a new composition.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

In classical terminology, it's a (cheesy) set of variations on the Pachelbel. Theme and variations has been a standard musical form for centuries. The term remix, as a term borrowed from popular music, refers to the post recording manipulation of a recorded work.


----------



## Chopinist (3 mo ago)

HansZimmer said:


> This one? It's not the Canon in D. It's a new composition.


There are other examples, and this Canon in D is not the one I remember. Hmm, maybe he made a new one?


----------



## Chopinist (3 mo ago)

EdwardBast said:


> In classical terminology, it's a (cheesy) set of variations on the Pachelbel. Theme and variations has been a standard musical form for centuries. The term remix, as a term borrowed from popular music, refers to the post recording manipulation of a recorded work.


I agree, and personally, I love to see when composers make variations from themes by other composers, but it's just that MusicalBasics does not say he's making a variation, nor does he make a good one, if fact, his remixes are quite terrible and commonly disrupt the soul of a piece. I also remember him saying something like people will only listen to classical music when is put in a more modern form, which we can all disagree with, correct?


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Chopinist said:


> I agree, and personally, I love to see when composers make variations from themes by other composers, but it's just that MusicalBasics does not say he's making a variation, nor does he make a good one, if fact, his remixes are quite terrible and commonly disrupt the soul of a piece. I also remember him saying something like people will only listen to classical music when is put in a more modern form, which we can all disagree with, correct?


It's not true that people listen to classical music ONLY if it sounds modern, but the new classical music requires it's distinctive sound, so the guy is basically right: he is proposing something that sounds modern, not pastiches of classical period music or things like that. I think that the piece here above captures the musical mood and spirit of our time, so yes, it might be attractive for many persons.


----------

